# New Look 566 - Needs Built - The Frame Is Crying To Be On The Road



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

*New Look 565 - Needs Built - The Frame Is Crying To Be On The Road*

Folks,

I can't even begin to tell everybody how fantastic Look was to deal with concerning a small paint crack on my 05 555. I just recieved a replacement 565 in bare carbon, and to put it lightly, I'm stoked. The carbon weave is unbelievable; pics on the Look web site don't do justice to the bikes appearance.

I just poped on some extra wheels to take a "look" and snap some pics before I run to the shop for a build. I'd do it myself, but, this bike deserves to start out the right way with a nice, build at a Campy Pro Shop.

Look, thanks a million. You have a customer for life.


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

ooooo gorgeous carbon weave...

whats the build going to be?


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

The weave is killer, especially when the light hits it! The build wil be all of the parts off my old 555.

Full 07' Campagnolo Record gruppo in a standard 53/39
Campagnolo Record Seatpost
Ritchey WCS OS Classic Italian bend bars
Ritchey WCS OS 4 -Axis 90mm stem in a 6/84 degree
Selle Italia SLR XP saddle, 
Look Keo Chromo pedals
Campagnolo Zonda black wheels for now. ***Thinking about the Fulcrum red Racing Zero's later on, they look way too damn cool!***
Cinelli bar tape
Veloflex Pave tires, have black ones, maybe a new pair of reds later
Tacx black cages

..... ok this is going to be extreme bike porn when I get it back from the shop


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

where are you buying your Veloflex Pave's from? i'm gonna pick up a set for the spring racing season, i hear only good things....


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Actually from ProBikeKit out of England. I've been using them for about two years and they have great prices and free shipping. My last order too five days to Colorado. Specifically take a look at www.probikekit.com at 
http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?cat=Veloflex Tyres

IMHO, about the closest I can get to a tubular; quit tubies over cost and mess. If you have used Michelin Pro Race 2's, I believe they have a bit less rolling resistance and better cornering ability. My 2 cents.


----------



## Chung Wong (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi there WuggaBugga,

Very, very nice frame. See, I'm bias because I just got my self the exact same frame in small size too.

Also I've yet to build it up, as I 'm still in the process of getting all the bits and pieces, like your self I'm using Campag Record 2007 group-set as well with Easton Ascent ll wheels.....trying to built a reasonably light bike. My other ride is a Trek 1400, very good very satisfied with it, but just can't wait for April to come sooner so I could get the new ride out. It will be my second road bike so riding a cardon frame is new to me. I hope it lifes up to all the hipe and price!

This is my first posting ever on this site, sure wouldn't the last.

By the way, I live in Bonny Scotch-land and right now the weather is atrocious even for driving!

P.S Looking forward to seeing picture of your ride.

Cheers

Chung


----------

